# Need a snowmobile for ice fishing



## ClamMan30 (Feb 12, 2005)

I need to pick up a snowmobile between now and mid-December. In some ways, it's a little early for me to be looking - because I don't necessarily have the money just "burning" a hole in my pocket. Nevertheless, I'll keep looking for the right deal. I'm not really looking for anything that will get me a lot of looks - and I'm not trying to win any races. I need a solid sled that starts every time without taking it to a repair shop before or anytime during the season. This sled will be used to pull a portable shanty with 1 to 2 riders each time. It would also be nice to get something built recent enough that I won't have to mix the fuel. I really don't want to spend more than a few hundred dollars, but people have told me that I should be able to find something decent for that price - any leads or ideas?

JL


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I've bought and sold quite a few bikes and sleds here; http://www.snowmobileauction.com/index.htm

If your mechanicly inclined at all this is a great place to go! Unless you dont care its a good idea to take someone along thats familiar with snowmobiles to check them out before you bid/buy. There's one going on this coming weekend and this is the "buy'ers" time of year!


----------



## ClamMan30 (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi Burksee,

Thanks for the info on these auctions. I won't be able to make it this weekend - but will probably try to get to the next one in July.

JL


----------



## FordCountry (Jun 2, 2005)

i have what your looking 4 I have 2 sleds matching 1 number off on the VIN code. looking to sell both $400 very reliable used them last year every weekend going to saginaw bay for walleye. :help: 73 skidoo 340e yellow&black


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

If you do any mechanical work at all, you will be further ahead with a older sled. I prefer to mix my gas, with an oil injector, you do not know for sure if the oil is really getting into the engine, all it takes is one little air bubble and you are looking at a $200+ engine burn down. Ask any of the manufacures, they cannot garuntee that the oil injection will work below 0. If you run on bare ice, souther michigan, you will be better off with a bogie wheeled machine. I went through 3 sets of hyfax this winter on anchor bay. Fan cooled is best because there is not a lot of blowing snow on the ice to cool a heat exchanger. You probabl want something in the neighborhood of a 440 engine, enough power to pull a shanty and decent gas mileage. If it is a dedicated fishing sled, gearing down might be a good idea too.


----------



## AlmontHappycamper (May 25, 2005)

I have a 71 Mercury 250ER taking up $200 of cash and 3X7 feet of garage space I could use elsewhere. Starts on 1-2 pulls, everything is there, complete. Needs a windshield, I have the original but it is cracked.


----------



## Kenneth61 (Feb 15, 2005)

[ were r u localed. and is it in good riding shape


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

ClamMan30 said:


> . I need a solid sled that starts every time without taking it to a repair shop before or anytime during the season. This sled will be used to pull a portable shanty with 1 to 2 riders each time. It would also be nice to get something built recent enough that I won't have to mix the fuel. JL


Just thought I'd throw this out as food for thought. You might want to consider going with 2 older sleds if you'll be going with someone most of the time. You can get the older (like 70's) pretty cheap and the mixing gas isn't bad as mentioned. Their easy to work on and the odds of both ever quitting on you on the same trip is very unlikely if well maintained. If one breaks down you can use the other to pull it and gear back to shore. Even a newer one can quit, and if your out about 5 or 6 miles, its a long walk especially at dark trying to find someone to help ya out. That 2 for $400 deal above I'd be all over, but have a couple old beaters  Good luck and hope to see ya this winter on the bay!!


----------



## AlmontHappycamper (May 25, 2005)

I'm in Almont and it's in fair riding shape. Seat is not torn and is in good condiion. I got it for my 10 yr. old son to ride around in the yard but he was uncomfortable due to it's size.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

i have a 1997 skidoo grandtouring 583. it is 2 up (2 seater) electric start and reverse. made for 2 people. i wouldnt take less than $1500 for it. just thought i would throw that one out there. lol


----------

